# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  CNC DIY Γνώμες

## cdesp

Γειά σας,

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας γι' αυτό το cnc http://makeyourbot.wikidot.com/mantis9-1
Σκέφτομαι να το φτιάξω και λέω μήπως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω, και γενικά μια 
δεύτερη ή και τρίτη γνώμη δεν βλάπτει.
Χρήση κυρίως για PCB.

Ευχαριστώ,

Χρήστος

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

ε τη πρώτη υγρασία θα σκευωρήσει και θα είναι άχρηστο 
Με 300ε βρίσκεις έτοιμο σκελετό στο ebay για αυτό που θέλεις
ειδικά για πλακέτα το σφάλμα πρέπει να είναι 1-2 δέκατα το πολύ Αυτό από μόνο του θα έχει 1mm το λιγότερο λόγω κατασκευής
(και έτσι που έχει τη στήριξη των αξόνων Κλάφτα)

----------


## agis68

ο τύπος ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ χρησιμοποιεί κόντρα πλακέ Θαλάσσης....και ξέρεις  γιατί λέγεται θαλάσσης?.....το αυτονόητο ΔΕΝ παθαίνει τίποτα από  υγρασία.....έχω φτιάξει ένα με τέτοια υποδομή και τον έχω καμια 7 χρόνια άνευ πρόβλημα...επίσης το σφάλμα είναι περίπου 0,3. Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη να δώσει λεφτά εκτός αν πρόκειται να κάνει επαγγελματική εργασία...για χομπίστικη μια χαρά είναι....

----------


## midakos

το δουλεύει με arduino? γιατί με μπέρδεψε λίγο η όλη δομή της σελίδας...
Πάντως τα σχέδια είναι όμορφα σχεδιασμένα στο cad

----------


## Fire Doger

Για χρήση σε πλακέτες 0.3mm είναι μεγάλο σφάλμα, αν το θέλεις αποκλειστικά για αυτό θα σου πρότεινα την μέθοδο της φωτοευαίσθητης εκτύπωσης όπου έχεις ακρίβεια 0.0Χ ανάλογα και με τον εκτυπωτή και η αποχαλκωση την κάνει γυαλί χωρίς υπολείματα και γρατσουνιές. Και το κόστος των εργαλείων είναι αρκετά μικρό ειδικά αν φτιαξεις και τον θάλαμο UV μόνος σου, τα αναλώσιμα είναι λίγο ακριβότερα βέβαια απ τις απλές πλακέτες χαλκού για το CNC.

Το μοναδικό πλεονέκτημα είναι το τρύπημα, κατά τα άλλα και να το είχα μόνο μία-δυο φορές θα έκανα πλακέτες μ αυτό από περιέργεια να δω πόσες ώρες κάνει.

Για κατασκευές βέβαια αξίζει και μπορείς να έχεις 2 σε 1.

*Αν θες να πειραματιστεις με throw hole plating με ηλεκτρόλυση τότε αναγκαστικά θες CNC.

----------


## cdesp

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια.

Για τις γραμμές(traces) συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ Τ15 στο Proteus(=0,381mm) για πάχος. Βέβαια χρησιμοποιώντας την Toner transfer μέθοδο περιοριζόμουν σε μια πλευρά ενώ λογικά με το CNC θα μπορώ σχετικά εύκολα να κάνω align την πλακέτα (π.χ. με 4-5 τρύπες) και να τις φτιάχνω διπλής όψης οπότε θα μπορώ να έχω και πιο παχιές γραμμές και πιο αραιές.
Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα το 'χω για τρύπημα. :Biggrin: 

Αν κάποιος έχει κάποιο άλλο σχέδιο καλύτερο ας μας ενημερώσει.

Και μερικά βίντεο από καλές υλοποιήσεις αλλά χωρίς λεπτομέρειες για την κατασκευή.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLHYmyXcQWY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4PKkJu6Doo

Αυτό κοστίζει 2000$ αλλά απ'ότι φαίνεται αξίζει τα λεφτά του
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWi9GUzY1fY

----------


## George_b

Καλησπερα,
Δεν θελω να σε απογοητεύσω. Αντιθετως, ειναι ωραιο που θελεις να μπεις στην διαδικασια να δημιουργησεις μονος σου ενα μηχανημα.

Για να κανεις διπλης(ακομα και μονής) οψης πλακετες με  Τ15 πιστεψε με δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο οπως φαινεται στα video που κυκλοφορούν εκει εξω.

Το σχεδιο που δειχνεις δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι απο τις περιπτωσεις που πρεπει κανεις να περιμενει και τοσο ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα.

Παρ ολα αυτα δεν θελω να σε αποτρεψω να μπεις στην διαδικασια του να το κανεις και να γνωρισεις αυτην την εμπειρια.

Μιλωντας γενικα για ερασιτεχνικες μηχανες cnc να γνωριζεις οτι για να γινει μια cnc μηχανη με αξιολογες δυνατότητες και ακρίβειες, το κοστος των υλικων της δεν πεφτει κατω απο 3 με 4 χιλιάρικα τουλάχιστον. 


Φιλικα 
Γιωργος

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Αυτα τα μηχανήματα έχουν μεγάλη ακρίβεια. Με ενα βηματικο που εχει 1,8 μοίρες άμα βήμα και ενα κοχλία που για 360 μοίρες κάνει 1 χιλιοστό διαδρομή. Αυτα χάνουν οταν οι άξονες δεν ειναι κάθετοι. Βρες ενα ξυλουργο που εχει καλο μηχάνημα δώστου τα σχέδια και φτιαξτο. Υπάρχουν Ελληνικά μαγαζιά με πολυ αξιόλογους κοιλιές, γραμμικά ρουλεμάν και σε καλές τιμές. Για πλακέτες φαίνεται οκ το μηχάνημα. Προσοχή στον κοντρολερ να μην ειναι καρακινεζικος

----------


## cdesp

Έχω βρεί επιπλοποιό με 50-60 ευρώ θα μου τα κόψει και θα κάνει και τις τρύπες.
Για controller θα χρησιμοποιήσω το Arduino και εάν δεν τα καταφέρω θα δω για κάποιο έτοιμο.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

http://www.cnccat.com/
http://grobotronics.com/3d-printing/mechanical-parts/

----------


## georgekem

Καλησπέρα Χρήστο,

Θα σου πρότεινα αντί για κουζινέτα που έχει το cnc που "ανέφερες" να χρησιμοποιήσεις γραμμικά ρουλεμάν με βάσεις και για την κίνηση εάν δέν θέλεις απόλυτη ακρίβεια αντί για ballscrew να χησιμοποιήσεις leαdscrew με το αντίστοιχο περικόχλιο για το ελάχιστο backslash (τζόγο, κενό στο περικόχλιο κατα την περιστροφή του κοχλία, που οδηγεί σε σφάλμα κοπής).

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτόν τον οδηγό, ίσως σε βοηθήσει :  http://www.kementze.com/el/guides/cn...truction-guide

Καλή επιτυχία στην κατασκευή!

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## cdesp

Επειδή δεν τα πάω καλά με την ορολογία, μπορείς να μου δώσεις σύνδεσμο σε εικόνα για τα κουζινέτα και τα γραμμικά ρουλεμάν;

Επίσης σχετικά με τα ballscrew και leadscrew ποια είναι η διαφορά; και ποιο είναι το καλύτερο σε θέμα ακρίβειας;

----------


## Panoss

Κουζινέτα.
Γραμμικά ρουλεμάν.
Τα ballscrew είναι ακριβέστερα (και γι αυτό ακριβότερα) των leadscrew.

----------


## georgekem

> Επειδή δεν τα πάω καλά με την ορολογία, μπορείς να μου δώσεις σύνδεσμο σε εικόνα για τα κουζινέτα και τα γραμμικά ρουλεμάν;
> 
> Επίσης σχετικά με τα ballscrew και leadscrew ποια είναι η διαφορά; και ποιο είναι το καλύτερο σε θέμα ακρίβειας;



Κουζινέτο :  http://www.kementze.com/en/dictionar...20151112092046

Γραμμικό ρουλεμάν : http://www.kementze.com/en/dictionar...20140516172154

Ballscrew - περικόχλιο : http://www.kementze.com/en/dictionar...srch=ballscrew

Leadscrew - περικόχλιο : http://www.kementze.com/en/dictionar...srch=leadscrew


Σχετικά με την ακρίβεια, με το ballscrew (ατέρμονας με αυλακώσεις και περικόχλιο με μπίλιες) έχεις απόλυτη ακρίβεια ενώ με το lead screw (απλός τραπεζοειδής ατέρμονας "ντίζα" με απλό περικόχλιο "παξιμάδι") όχι.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## cdesp

Άρα καλύτερα να βάλω ballscrew. Υποθέτω ότι το γραμμικό ρουλεμάν είναι καλυτερο   από το κουζινετο και ότι μπορεί να το αντικαταστησει.  Αν ισχύει αυτό να βάλω το ρουλεμάν. 

Επίσης είδα στο ebay μοτέρ με ενσωματωμένο τον κοχλια.  Αυτά είναι πιο σταθερα από το να συνδέσεις κάποιον σε μοτερ;

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9301I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgekem

> Άρα καλύτερα να βάλω ballscrew. Υποθέτω ότι το γραμμικό ρουλεμάν είναι καλυτερο   από το κουζινετο και ότι μπορεί να το αντικαταστησει.  Αν ισχύει αυτό να βάλω το ρουλεμάν. 
> 
> Επίσης είδα στο ebay μοτέρ με ενσωματωμένο τον κοχλια.  Αυτά είναι πιο σταθερα από το να συνδέσεις κάποιον σε μοτερ;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9301I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Σαφώς και τα γραμμικά ρουλεμάν είναι καλύτερα απο τα κουζινέτα, στα CNC, γραμικά ρουλεμάν χρησιμοποιούν όπως και ballscrew για ακρίβεια.
Όσο για τους κινητήρες, ο άξονας του κινητήρα συνδέεται με τον ατέρμονα με coupler : http://www.kementze.com/en/dictionar...20151112185406

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## cdesp

Σχετικά με τα ballscrew βρήκα αυτό [ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Screw-S...gAAOSwQTVV-pax ]  στο ebay αλλά απ' ότι βλέπω στις διαστάσεις του δεν είναι 25cm όλο το μέρος του κοχλία όπως τα leadscrew που σημαίνει ότι η διαθέσιμη επιφάνεια θα είναι μικρότερη, λιγότερη από 20cm όπως το κόβω με το μάτι. Όντως η τιμή είναι περίπου τριπλάσια απ' ότι το leadscrew. Λέω να πάρω 3 lead και αν δεν μείνω ευχαριστημένος να πάρω τα ball.

Είναι δυνατό να πάρω μόνο τον κοχλία (αυτόν που έχουν τα leadscrew) και να βάλω το ballscrew; Απ' ότι είδα αυτό που κοστίζει είναι αυτό που κινείται πάνω στον κοχλία.

Βρήκα επίσης αυτά [ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-ship-3p...kAAOSwu4BVs1Uc ] τα NEMA 17 αλλά επειδή έχει πολλά μοντέλα δεν ξέρω αν αυτά έχουν την δύναμη που χρειάζεται.

Επίσης επειδή το σχέδιο του cnc είναι σε ίντσες το μετατρέπω σε mm χρησιμοποιώντας βέργες 8mm αντί των 9,35 και θα αλλάξω και τις διαστάσεις σε 25εκ από 25,4 και για τον Ζ άξονα σε 15εκ από 17,78 οπότε θα αλλάξουν και οι διαστάσεις στα αντίστοιχα κομμάτια ξύλου.

----------


## Gaou

γιατι ομως μειώνεις τις διαστάσεις ? εφόσον έχεις 9.35 λογικότερο θα ήταν να πάς στα 10 χιλ και όχι στα 8 .

----------


## cdesp

Απλά είπα να βάλω τις αμέσως μικρότερες διαστάσεις και αφού δεν βρήκα στα 9 έβαλα στα 8mm. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ευστάθειας με τα 8mm βάζω και 10 η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι μικρή.

----------


## georgekem

Καλησπέρα,

Νομίζω πως με leadscrew m8 και άξονες "βέργες" m10 σε αυτές τις διαστάσεις θα είναι εντάξει.
Όπως επίσης και τα nema17 2800g.cm.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## thanasis 1

Να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με τα lead screw,εχω δει σε πολλους 3d εκτυπωτες στον αξονα x και y να βγαζουν τoν ιμαντα χρονισμου και να
βαζουν lead screw.Με την αλλαγη αυτη υπαρχει καποια βελτιωση??Υπαρχει διαφορα ως προς το αποτελεσμα??

----------


## Gaou

σαφώς και υπάρχει βελτιωση . αυτοι που το κάνουν ομως έχουν φτάσει στα όρια τους τους εκτυπωτές οπότε ψαχνοντας το κάτι παραπάνω κάνουν αυτήν την αναβάθμιση. στο αποτελεσμα το ειδικο ναι υπάρχει διαφορα. στο γενικο πρεπει να κάνεις πολύ δουλεια σε ένα cnc  (εκτυπωτη κτ΄) ωστε να δεις κάποια διαφορα.

αυτο το κάνουν κυριως για λογους ταχύτητας και μεγαλύτερου βάρους στις κεφαλές.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω παυλο,απλα αν εγω τροποποιησω τον υπαρχων ή φτιαξω εναν αλλον με lead screw σε ολους τους αξονες γιατι με ball screw δεν 
νομιζω λογο κοστους θα εχω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα??Δεν λεω οτι τωρα με χαλαει το αποτελεσμα απλα ετσι να γινετε κουβεντα.
Παντως ναι θελει πολυ δουλεια για κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Satcom

Με το τραπεζοειδές σπείρωμα (leadscrew) ξεχνάς τις ταχύτητες και τις επιταχύνσεις που επιτυγχάνονται με τους ιμάντες, επίσης η ακρίβεια είναι πάνω κάτω η ίδια.

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

Χρήστο η γνώμη μου είναι πριν ξεκινήσεις να το φτιάξεις με Ballscrew ή leedscrew που στοιχίζουν πάρε τους άξονες και τα γραμμικά ρουλεμάν και κάντο σε διαστάσεις τουλάχιστον Α4 και πάρε βηματικά μοτέρ σε ΝΕΜΑ 24 270 oz και με απλή βίδα 8 ή 10χιλ. .
Όταν θα διορθώσεις τα προβλήματα που σίγουρα θα συναντήσεις την πρώτη φορά εύκολα μετά αντικαθιστάς τις απλές βίδες με Ballscrew ή leedscrew.
Το θέμα είναι ότι πέρνωντας τα βασικά μοτερ – άξονες σε καλή ποιότητα ( _και δύναμη για τα μοτερ_ _με τον ανάλογο_ _Controler_ ) μετά δεν θα σου πάνε χαμένα.
Αλωστε είναι κρίμα να έχεις ένα cnc και να το δουλεύεις μόνο για πλακέτες ενώ μπορείς να κάνεις και τόσα άλλα πράγματα.
Αυτά στα λέω φιλικά από προσωπική εμπειρία.

----------


## SeAfasia

παιδιά,ποιο πρόγραμμα για cnc θα χρησιμοποιήσετε;
Υπάρχουν free;

----------


## Gaou

εγω μιλησα για τους 3d, οπου φυσικά δεν ξέρω τι μηχανημα εχεις. εχω δει εκτυπωτες που φερουν τετοια ειδους κινηση και μου πέσαν τα σαγονια απο την ταχυτητα τους και την ακριβεια/επαναληψιμοτητα τους. πολυ θα μου αρεσε να ειχα ballscrew ή leadscrew αλλα ξέρω ότι θελω ακομα πολύ για να φτασω να τα χρησιμοποιώ. απο την αλλη αν ειχα τα χρήματα μπορει να εκαν και κανεναν αξονα ετσι ( ώστε να μην μένουμε μονο στην κουβέντα  :Thumbup1: ). εγω αυτην την στιγμη εχω βιδα m5 στον z και περα απο ενδεχομενη ακριβεια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αλλη διαφορα.

τέλος καθότι ακριβότερη κινηση εξασφαλιζει μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωής τουλαχιστον απο τους ιμαντες. εκτος λοιπον ότι συμφωνω με αυτα που προακουστηκαν θελω να προσθέσω ότι λογου του μεγαλυτερου χρονου ζωής η προμήθεια τετοιου συστηματος ειναι μια επενδυση για ότι μηχάνημα και να έχεις ( ενγκρεϊβερ, εκτυπωτη κτλ.).

----------

thanasis 1 (31-01-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Κατι τελευταιο ωστε να μην χαλασω το θεμα παραπανω,διαβασα οτι αν εχεις την απλη ντιζα και φτιαξεις κατι σαν
anti-backslash με δυο παξιμαδια θα εχεις και εκει καποια ακριβεια απο το να εχεις ενα παξιμαδι στην κινηση σου,ισχυει κατι τετοιο??

----------


## Gaou

> Κατι τελευταιο ωστε να μην χαλασω το θεμα παραπανω,διαβασα οτι αν εχεις την απλη ντιζα και φτιαξεις κατι σαν
> anti-backslash με δυο παξιμαδια θα εχεις και εκει καποια ακριβεια απο το να εχεις ενα παξιμαδι στην κινηση σου,ισχυει κατι τετοιο??



ποιο θέμα το εχουμε σχισει το θέμα...!

εγώ στο δικο μου έχω όντως αυτο το wannabe anti-backslash. επειδή εμενα εχει στον z αυτην την κινηση τοτε το ένα απο τα δυο παξιμάδια που αναφέρεεις το γλύτωσα λογο βαρύτητας. εχω ομως ένα και επισης και ελατήριο οπου αυτα δεν τα γλυτώνεις.

μια χαρα ισχυει . και τα πανακριβα συστήματα κάπως ετσι λειτουργουν.  αυτο με τις δύο βίδες δεν ξέρω που το διάβασες γιατι ενω το ειχα σκεφτει και εγώ δεν το ειχα διαρευσει πουθενα :Rolleyes: .

----------


## thanasis 1

Παυλο το ειχα διαβασει πριν πολυ καιρο σε ενα ρωσικο φορουμ ειχε και εικονες μαλιστα αλλα δεν το κρατησα.
Αραγε με απλη ντιζα και ενα anti-backslash φτανει κοντα σε ακριβεια με ενα lead screw??
Μονο με δοκιμη πιστευω μπορει καποιος να απαντησει.

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

anti-backslash χρειάζεται αν υπάρχει τζόγος στο παξιμάδι της βίδας.
Εγώ έχω φτιάξει παξιμάδι από acetal και δεν έχει τζόγους .
Φτιάχνεται εύκολα με την ίδια την βίδα. 
Στο πρώτο μου cnc είχα βάλει κάτι τέτοιο σαν της φώτο αλλά το κατάργησα και έβαλα από acetal.

resource.JPG

----------

Alex.137 (31-01-16), 

thanasis 1 (31-01-16)

----------


## Gaou

βασικά θανάση εχει να κάνει με το τι μηχάνημα έχεις . στις περισσότερες εργαλειομηχανές υπάρχουν πολυ μεγάλες δυνάμεις. εκει νομιζω εκτος απο το διαφορετικο και ασφαλέστελο βημα που προσθετει το ballscrew leadscrew ειναι πράγματα που εχουν υποστει το λεγομενο βαψιμο ( σκληρυνση ) . εκει λοιπόν υπαρχει δδιαφορα. στα μηχανήματα που δεν εχουν μεγαλες δυναμεις ισως οι διαφορες να ειναι μικρες. 

Νικο εχεις τορνο ?

----------


## Alex.137

> αυτο με τις δύο βίδες δεν ξέρω που το διάβασες γιατι ενω το ειχα σκεφτει και εγώ δεν το ειχα διαρευσει πουθενα.



  	 	 	 	   Παύλο ένας καθηγητής στη σχολή μου που μας έκανε εργαστήριο στα ηλεκτρονικά εν έτη 1982 μου έλεγε, Αλέξανδρε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση στατιστικά βάση του πληθυσμού της γης να έχεις σκεφτεί κάτι το οποίο να μην το έχει σκεφτεί και κάποιος άλλος.
 Όταν μπήκα για πρώτη φορά στο ίντερνετ κατάλαβα πόσο δίκιο είχε.

----------


## Alex.137

> παιδιά,ποιο πρόγραμμα για cnc θα χρησιμοποιήσετε;
> Υπάρχουν free;



  	 	 	 	   Κώστα τα πιό αξιόλογα που γνωρίζω για cnc είναι το mach3 επί χρήμασι, για τα παραθύρια και το Linuxcnc το οποίο είναι free.


 Εγώ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα παιδιά αν έχει καταφέρει να δουλέψει κανείς το Linuxcnc με DC motor και linear encoder στον άξονα κλείνοντας το loop μέσω της παράλληλης.

----------


## Gaou

> Παύλο...στατιστικά βάση του πληθυσμού της γης να έχεις σκεφτεί κάτι το οποίο να μην το έχει σκεφτεί και κάποιος άλλος...
>  .



βρε πλακα έκανα . σιγα μην ειχα σκεφτει εγώ τετοιο πράγμα σε αυτον τον τομεα.

offf topic.

στο παλιο μου επάγγελμα που ειχα ομως την ταση και το παιδαριώδες του νεωτερισμου ειχα δει ότι ότι και να σκεφτεις πρώτος αν τα ρευματα ειναι τετοια τοτε οπωσδήποτε οπου να ειναι θα το σκεφτουν και αλλοι . κατι σαν τον διασπαση του ατομου. ηταν θεμα χρονου απο ότι εχω καταλαβει να βρεθει απο κάποιον γιατι πλεον ολα τα μυαλα ειχαν την ωριμοτητα ( ένα ομως την κωλοφαρδια.....!)

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

> βασικά θανάση εχει να κάνει με το τι μηχάνημα έχεις . στις περισσότερες εργαλειομηχανές υπάρχουν πολυ μεγάλες δυνάμεις. εκει νομιζω εκτος απο το διαφορετικο και ασφαλέστελο βημα που προσθετει το ballscrew leadscrew ειναι πράγματα που εχουν υποστει το λεγομενο βαψιμο ( σκληρυνση ) . εκει λοιπόν υπαρχει δδιαφορα. στα μηχανήματα που δεν εχουν μεγαλες δυναμεις ισως οι διαφορες να ειναι μικρες. 
> 
> Νικο εχεις τορνο ?




Παύλο έχω βάλει ενα 4ο steper που βρήκα και με κάτι πατέντες δούλευα τον 4ο άξονα ως τορνάκι.
Στην αρχή είχα πλακέτα 3ων αξόνων ( _άλλη πατέντα για να δουλεύω τον 4ο άξονα_ ) αλλά τώρα έχω πάρει πλακέτα με 4 άξονες.

----------


## Gaou

τι μοτερ εχεις νικο ? επισης η κατακσευη σου ειναι αλουμινενια ? το controller απο που το εχεις παρει ?

----------


## thanasis 1

Να σας πω βρηκα αυτον τον πωλητη στο ebay και ειδα τα 50εκ lead screw τα εχει 10.50ευρο
Αν αγορασω θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα με το ταχυδρομειο ή γενικα στην μεταφορα απο εκει
για ελλαδα λογο ογκου διοτι ειναι μισο μετρο??Εχετε παρει κατι μεγαλο ποτε και αν ναι εχετε
αντιμετωπισει καποιο προβλημα??
Ενταξει τωρα απο ποιοτητα δεν ξερω τι θα βγει.

----------


## Gaou

αν εχει μεταφορικα΄ειναι πιθανο να μπει τελωνιο . αν απο την αλλη ειναι δωρεαν αποστολη ερχεται με τα δημοσια ταχυδρομεια ( κινας ελλαδος). δεν θα εχεις προβλημα στην *πιότητα* ( να θυμιθούμε και τον υπαιτιο της καταντιας μας.)

----------


## thanasis 1

Ο συγκεκριμενος εχει free economy int'l postage,οποτε δεν εχει μεταφορικα.
Εντωμεταξυ εστειλα και κατι mail σε καποια ελληνικα μαγαζια να δω τι τιμες θα μου πουν 
αν μου απαντησουν βεβαια.

----------


## kioan

> Εχετε παρει κατι μεγαλο ποτε και αν ναι εχετε αντιμετωπισει καποιο προβλημα??



Έχω αγοράσει μία κεραία για ασύρματο, γύρω στα 40cm, μια χαρά έφτασε  :Smile:

----------

thanasis 1 (01-02-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Α οκ kioan τωρα μπορω να κοιμηθω ησυχος το βραδυ. :Tongue2:

----------


## Satcom

http://grobotronics.com/lead-screw-t8-300mm.html

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

> τι μοτερ εχεις νικο ? επισης η κατακσευη σου ειναι αλουμινενια ? το controller απο που το εχεις παρει ?



Παύλο τα μοτέρ που είχα πάρει ήταν μικρά ( ΝΕΜΑ 24 180oz ) εδώ πάει το ( _στερνή μου γνώση να σε είχα πρώτα_ ) .
   Το μοτεράκι ( _στην φώτο_ )που είχα βρει για τον τέταρτο άξονα και αυτό μικρό αλλά με την πατέντα του γραναζιού δουλεύει μια χαρά.
   Μιας και το CNC από αλουμίνιο ανέβαζε πολύ το κόστος λόγω της δουλειάς μου το έφτιαξα από ξύλο , είμαι ευχαριστημένος τόσα χρόνια αν και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με ανα από αλουμίνιο.
   Την πλακέτα της φώτο την πήρα από τον κινέζο.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TB6560-Stepp...3D221311772659


CNC.jpgMoter MAE.jpg4ος άξονας.jpgΚουτί Τροφοδοτικ&#959.jpg

----------

Gaou (01-02-16)

----------


## Gaou

πολύ ομορφο Νικο και αυτο αλλα και οι κατασκευές σου. Μπραβο σου.

----------


## thanasis 1

Γεια σας παιδια,ψαχνω να βρω καποιο μοτερ για χαραξη-κοπη κυριως ξυλου,πλαστικου,plexyglass και αν γινεται και λεπτο αλουμινιο.
Σε διαφορες κατασκευες που ειδα στο νετ ειδα οτι οι περισσοτεροι ειχαν αυτο το μοτερ(12000rpm).
Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι μοτερ χρειαζομαι δηλαδη ποσα rpm πρεπει να ειναι για τα παραπανω υλικα και ποσο για αλουμινιο παχους εως 3mm με 5mm??
Το συγκεκριμενο μεχρι τι αντεχει?

----------


## manolena

Έχω κόψει σε LPKF Protomat 40 αλουμίνιο πρόσοψης 1.5mm με contour router 2mm σε 35000 στροφές με ταχύτητα πολύ μικρή (που δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς). Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να κόψει σε χαμηλότερες στροφές. Έκανα την δουλειά με πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια και καθαριότητα, οπότε δεν ασχολήθηκα παραπάνω. Ο κινητήρας του spindle αυτού όμως είναι περίεργος. Αλλά πάντως θεωρρώ πως μια ισχύς στα 300-400W σε 24-48V όπως π.χ.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-400W-Air...MAAOSw32lYnTku

..μπορεί και να είναι μια χαρά. Προσωπική άποψη λέω πάντως, χωρίς να θέλω να δεσμευτεί κάποιος απο αυτά που λέω

----------

thanasis 1 (19-02-17)

----------


## thanasis 1

> Γεια σας παιδια,ψαχνω να βρω καποιο μοτερ για  χαραξη-κοπη κυριως ξυλου,πλαστικου,plexyglass και αν γινεται και λεπτο  αλουμινιο.
> Σε διαφορες κατασκευες που ειδα στο νετ ειδα οτι οι περισσοτεροι ειχαν αυτο το μοτερ(12000rpm).
> Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι μοτερ χρειαζομαι δηλαδη ποσα rpm  πρεπει να ειναι για τα παραπανω υλικα και ποσο για αλουμινιο παχους εως  3mm με 5mm??
> Το συγκεκριμενο μεχρι τι αντεχει?



Καποια γνωμη??

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

Θανάση για τα λεφτά αυτά είναι τσάμπα.
Απο ποιότητα δεν ξέρω.
Πρέπει να αποφασήσεις και πόσες ώρες θα το δουλεύεις και τι θα κατεργάζεσαι.
Για αλουμίνιο τα watt του είναι λίγα.
Για το πόσες ώρες που λέω να ξέρεις οτι τα αερόψυκτα ρουτερ κάνουν πολύ μα πολύ θόρυβο και αν θες να σκαλίσεις ενα ξύλο και θέλει κανα δυο ώρες φαντάσου τα υπόλοιπα.
Εγω χρησιμοποιώ ενα μικρό ρουτερ της Makita  που είχα και μέχρι στιγμής του έχω αλλάξει 2 φορές ρουλεμάν.
Οταν το χρησιμοποιούσα παλιά στην επιπλοποιεία δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά τώρα με τις πολύωρες συνεχόμενες χρήσεις ...... :Cursing:

----------


## thanasis 1

Για αρχη ελεγα να παω σε χαραξη-κοπη κυριως ξυλου,πλαστικου και plexyglas.
Για αλουμινιο 3-5 mm ποσα watt πρεπει να ειναι??

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

*Ενα καλό απ’οτι έχω ακούσει ειναι το Kress 1050W .**Γενικά να ξέρεις οτι οσο ποιο μεγάλο ειναι το spindle σε watt τόσο πιο άνετα και ξεκούραστα δουλεύει με όλα τα προφανή.**Πρέπει να έχει βασικά και ρυθμιστή στροφών.**Πάντως μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις και με ένα μικρό.*Για αλουμίνιο να έχεις υπόψιν σου οτι πρέπει το cnc να είναι πολύ στιβαρό.

----------

thanasis 1 (22-02-17)

----------

